# What a professional said about extra high speed.



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

This is going to be an unattributed quote, for obvious reasons (he misunderstood me in some ways):

"As a professional I'm inclined to agree with light weight
high velocity pellets being fairly erratic after 30 yards.
To be honest as well, I can not see someone firing a hyper
velocity pellet at 100 yards making a one hole group. To
get an inch grouping or less at 75 yards with standard
lead pellets is quite the feat, I simply can not image
someone doing it with a lighter than normal pellet at 100
yards.

I have one rifle that shoots up to 1500 fps when using a
high velocity pellet and that is the Benjamin Super
Streak. When using a lead pellet, which is more accurate
and has more knock down power, it will shoot roughly 1250
fps. However, because this rifle is a break barrel its
accuracy at most will be in the 40 yard range.

To get extremely good groupings have 50 yards you are
stuck to going to fixed barrel rifles like like the
AirForce series, the Benjamin Discovery and Marauder as
well as the RWS 48, 52, 54 and 460. You don't encounter
barrel shift with these rifle, which makes them extremely
accurate with optics and scopes.

Super sonic or high velocity pellets are very light in
there grain weight which gives them there extra speed
boost. Because of this though they do not hold there
inertia very well and are effected greatly by things such
as wind and gravity. "

Of course there is more to the subject, but his assessment pretty much agrees with you guys. Somebody here told me that if I go with PCP, don't go cheap low-end. I personally believe that a 9mm round going 900 f/s will not tumble. I'm not so sure about the fast .22's though. When I get my rifle, I certainly will get slo-mo movies of it's round at ten and twenty feet from the muzzle

I found out they make .25, .38, 9mm, and fifty caliber air rifles, probably among others. It's amazing. The manufacturers seem mostly to be European, where people have never been comfortable about other people with guns. I can understand the impetus that created the market for these things. A fifty caliber pellet flying at 760 f/s is a serious thing.

Roger


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

*I am neither an expert here nor a professional...but let me break few things down to minimize the confusion. I don't mean to "teach" anyone, but rather voice out my experiences.*

"_However, because this rifle is a break barrel its 
accuracy at most will be in the 40 yard range_."

The reason for that is not in the fact that his rifle is a break-barrel. The reason for that the rifle itself - Super Streak, which is a gun of a mediocre quality. I've personally killed rabbits, p-dogs, and pigeons with break-barrels out to 70 yards, who knows how many times, I lost track... It's all about the combination of hardware, skill, and knowledge - undividable parts of any shooting sport. A hardware itself consists of a good quality rifle, good glass on the top of it, and the most accurate ammo for THAT particular rifle. 

"_You don't encounter 
barrel shift with these rifle, which makes them extremely 
accurate with optics and scopes_."

First of all, RWS460 is not THAT accurate due to its hold-sensitivity. Second of all, there are some fixed barrel guns, both PCP and under/side levers that don't shoot for crap!

"_I found out they make .25, .38, 9mm, and fifty caliber air rifles, probably among others. It's amazing. The manufacturers seem mostly to be European, where people have never been comfortable about other people with guns. I can understand the impetus that created the market for these things. A fifty caliber pellet flying at 760 f/s is a serious thing_."

Actually none of the European manufacturers make big bore airguns unless they are custom built. Most of big bores come from South Korea and are also made in the U.S. by hand-full of custom builders (Quackenbush, Haley, Barnes). Another thing, big bores do not shoot pellets. Pure lead bullets are what you will need, the kind muzzleloaders use...My .458 Quackenbush Outlaw spits out 400 grain bullets at 800 fps. 

AH.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

> However, because this rifle is a break barrel its
> accuracy at most will be in the 40 yard range.
> 
> To get extremely good groupings have 50 yards you are
> stuck to going to fixed barrel rifles


I'm sitting here sucking on an electronic cigarette and as the nicotine hit's my brain I'm contemplating,,,just contemplating. :lol:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Roger, to answer your PM and name a few high quality break-barrels.

HW95 (Beeman R9)
HW80 (Beeman R1)
HW90 (Beeman RX-2)
HW85

RWS 34 is an entry level spring gun but can be very accurate especially if tuned.

BSA Supersport
BSA Lightning

These are 7 break-barrels off the top of my head. The best out of this list are HW guns made by German Weihrauch. Beeman rebrands certain models and import them into the U.S.

Now, for the sake of objectivity, let me say that buying a good rifle is just ONE part of the improvement (even though a big one). Other considerations have to be met in order to be successful in the field...

AH.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey AH...although I'll admit I almost got another Crosman Nitro... have a 34 in route as my first and maybe last .22 cal.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

34 is a decent quality, robust, inexpensive entry level spring-piston rifle. Get a one piece drooper mount specifically designed for this gun (all RWS guns have a problematic scoping platform) and you are good to go.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

A bit of a hijack here but I gotta ask 
Ambush: How long did you have to wait for that Quackenbush? 
I lust for one.
Pete


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Pete, as far as getting on that DAQ list, it took me 3.5 years! But the gun itself was built within 6 months. Dennis only takes 50 names and the list stays closed untill all 50 rifles are built.

http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/index.html

http://www.bigboreairguns.com/

http://www.southernairgunconversion.com/index.html


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Ambush: Thanks. I'd gone to his website and gotten the impression that the wait could be a long one. I'm guessing that one has to keep going back again and again to try to get on that list. 
Pete


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

OK, here is how it works. There would be announcement on the Yellow forum that the DAQ list is about to be open. Usually it happens few days in advance. When exactly it is going to be open, no one knows except for Mr. Quakenbush himself. He may say the list will be opened sometime this/or next week...So, from THAT point you have to monitor his website and the Status page. When the list is opened, the phone number and time to call will be displayed. That is the only number and only time to call. When Status page says that the list is open, you better have your phone in your hand... As soon as 50 names are taken, the list closes. Done. No more. The last list was opened for about two hours. I can only assume that the list will be open again sometime in the spring...
If you do get lucky and get through to talk to DAQ, you better have an idea of what you want.


----------

